
The Ancient Mesopotamian Tablet as Cookbook - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/ancient-mesopotamian-tablet-cookbook
======
baud147258
The article could have used some pictures to illustrate each of the recipes

~~~
java-man
The article does contain very nice illustrations of the cuneiform text, which,
in my opinion, are of greater value.

~~~
senorsmile
Agreed. As an armchair assyriologist, this makes me happy.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I wanna know more about the barley cakes that are being used in several of the
recipes. My thought is that they're probably being used like bread to dissolve
and thicken, but then why the cakes instead of just barley? My assumption
would be that perhaps pre-baked cakes were better for longterm storage (think
hardtack), but I'm not sure.

------
mattferderer
I've never considered the difficulty it must be for historians to try &
understand sarcasm before.

~~~
stronglikedan
Most people don't even understand it today.

------
ahje
It looks and sounds delicious. I need to try those at home! :)

~~~
ThePirateofOz
You should try Egyptian cooking. I love me a good foot, eye, Iris, scarab,
cat, snake and Ibis stew.

